# Looking for an alternative to Slippery Elm



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

LJ is allergic to it. I had to stop the doxy and tylan because her ALT went up to 312. She has SIBO and the doxy and tylan really kept her poops formed. 

I'm also using Perfect Form - which helps and doesn't make her too itchy, but her poops were still soft. I've been giving her the slippery elm, but now she's really itchy, rubbing her chin, and licking her front legs.

Is there something that works as well as slippery elm, but isn't slippery elm?


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I read about an alternative somewhere...marshmallow root? 

Also, what about L-Glutamine? This stuff is working wonders for Cleo and also worked well for Basu (who had terrible digestive issues): http://www.onlynaturalpet.com/products/Only-Natural-Pet-GI-Support/999044.aspx

It's worth poking around on there to see what else they have. 

How long has she been doing the slippery elm and when did these new problems crop up?

Also, VERY IMPORTANT, are you using just the straight slippery elm powder or the capsules (which often have other things added to them)?


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

Between the EPI and SIBO, LJ has had occasional soft poop since we got her.

The latest episode started January 8 - runny poop. I'm pretty sure I know what brought it about - I started her on niacinamide for her heart.

I've been using Perfect Form and L-Glutamine for months. I started the Slippery Elm capsules (only other ingredients gelatin and magnesium) last Sunday. Her poops firmed up nicely, but she's super itchy.

The Only Natural Pet GI Support looks good. She doesn't do well with probiotics. I'm going to get some. Even if it doesn't help her, it will be good to have on hand.

I'm googling Marshmallow root.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I just read on another thread that a lot of dogs have trouble with magnesium so that could be it.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Max does not do well on probioitics. I have started him on soil organisms, but it's still in the experimental stages. 

The magnesium is probably part of the caspule ingredient, something magnesium stearate, or something like that? It's not listed as an actual ingredient, but an "other ingredient", right?

There are some nice products over at b-naturals, maybe there is something there that will help? If I recall, you're giving the l-gluatmine away from food, right?


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Berte's Naturals is great! 

http://www.b-naturals.com/by-type-digestion-aids-c-22_15


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: LisaTThe magnesium is probably part of the caspule ingredient, something magnesium stearate, or something like that? It's not listed as an actual ingredient, but an "other ingredient", right?


Yes, it's listed as an "other ingredient".



> Originally Posted By: LisaTIf I recall, you're giving the l-gluatmine away from food, right?


Yes.


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

The B-Natural products look really good (and kinda expensive).

I looked up Marshmallow Root. http://www.herbal-supplement-resource.com/marshmallow-root.html

And it's CHEAP!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Okay, so the magnesium isn't an issue here, in fact, the SE cleared the problem up, she's just allergic to it!!

I have some marshmallow here, been wanting to try it for Max, but with the PF, haven't been able to try something new like that. I think it's worth a shot....I've had it here a long time, forgot about it in fact!


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

Picked up some marshmallow root today. I really hope it works!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)




----------

